# New way to boycott the Gas companies/stations



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Alright, first off, I haven't read through ALL the threads in this forum, so it's possible someone already suggested it but either way, I believe it's a good idea.
So here's how it goes. When you have a moment (i.e. on your way back from work), go to a gas station, fill up with a few pennies worth of gas, wash your windshield, check your oil, and make sure you pay for the purchase with a credit card (or debit, if it's free for you). Take as much time as you can. This way, the companies will have a lot less profitable traffic. Additionally, by paying by credit card/debit for a $0.50 purchase, you're costing the company more money (through processing fees)than they are profitting from the transaction.
That's it. It's as simple as that.
Criticisms and comment welcome.

Cheers,
Lukasz


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

part of the company i work for is a gas station... last week at $3.69 a gallon, we were _losing_ $.29 a gallon... so why are we boycotting the gas station owners again??? high fuel costs are from the suppliers.... most stations make beteen 1 and 2 cants a gallon... adding to thier costs will certainly keep prices low... you are an idiot.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice to meet you too, dumbass.
I don't know how it is in the states, but in Canada it seems most of the gas stations are owned by large chains.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

if you didn't already notice this, but most gas station have a certain amount of money you have to spend in order to charge and or use a debit card.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

once again, not sure how it is in the states, but have never seen anything like that here


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Lukasz said:


> Nice to meet you too, dumbass.
> I don't know how it is in the states, but in Canada it seems most of the gas stations are owned by large chains.


reason # 485 why canada sucks... just cause it says mobil on the building doesnt mean mobil OWNS the station, it means they sell mobil gas... If beef prices rise do you go fuck around in McDonalds to cost the franchisee $$$ no...


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Simple answer to that: go after the chains. No one is asking for you to go after the independent stations. Then I guess rather than bitch and complain, you'll make a difference.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Lukasz said:


> Simple answer to that: go after the chains. No one is asking for you to go after the independent stations. Then I guess rather than bitch and complain, you'll make a difference.


you still astound me with how much of a fucking idiot you are... 99% of stations are independently owned!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I want to see anyone try to spend 50 cents on ANY kind of card in the US... 3 dollars is usually the minimum.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It's a $1 minimum where I am. 

And rather than making silly uninformed suggestions, I think that this guy should actually read some of the threads in OT.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a way to stick it to the gas companies... carpool.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Stick'n it to the gas companies just makes them raise the prices... Gas companies make a killing off of things like Hurricane Katrina. The day before it hit the prices were $2.35 for regular unleaded, then by the end of that week, the price was $3.35 for a gallon of regular unleaded. Now it is down to $2.75 but it is still too high.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

This Should Explain It All...

A lot of folks can't understand how we came to have an oil or fuel shortage here in our country.

Well, there's a very simple answer.

Nobody bothered to check the oil.

We just didn't know we were getting low.

The reason for that is purely geographical.

Our OIL is located in ALASKA, California, Coastal Florida, Coastal Louisiana, Kansas, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Wyoming, and Texas.

Our DIPSTICKS are located in Washington DC

Any Questions?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

no1see2me said:


> This Should Explain It All...
> 
> A lot of folks can't understand how we came to have an oil or fuel shortage here in our country.
> 
> ...



Yum... :cheers: 

the only way to truly boycott the gas companies is to carpool (as previously stated). i suppose you could buy an electric or ehtyl powered car or something...but thats kinda stupid. 

Purposly undermining independant stations only drives independent stations out of business, it has no adverse affect on fuel companies...and therefore fuel prices (assuming your dim wits can comprehend such a thing).

and do you know what else??? taking a long time at any particular gas station has absolutly no effect on net sales. you're taking up space at one station, so people just go to the one accross the street; overall oil sales are uneffected. again, all you're doing is undermining that particular independently owned business. 

you've made a small business owner late on his mortgage, nice work :loser:


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

If you want to boycott the gas companies, park your car and go buy a bicycle.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my time is far more valuable than to waste at a damn gas station to spite some people who are rolling around in so much money the kids 10 generations later will STILL have more than they can spend.


----------

